
Amazing apple recruiting video.  - KeepTalking
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7HVt3xgTn4
======
KeepTalking
The level of thought that even marketing teams dont use in their pitch is
truly inspiring. My kid brother said he wished he had seen this video before
the start of his summer internship.

------
crazygringo
The video is wonderful.

Then I think about the horrible software disaster train wreck that is iTunes.

Cognitive dissonance, anyone?

~~~
KeepTalking
I second your opinion on itunes ! I sometimes wonder if apple sees something
in iTunes that most ppl miss !

